# Weekly competition 2007-35 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

I will make this look pretty and include the usual explanations later. I really have no time for it at the moment. When in doubt, check the info from the previous competition.

Weekly competition
2x2x2
1. B R' U' B' R F' U' R' F2 R' U2 F' L D' L D2 F2 D' R F U' R U2 F2 U'
2. R2 B L2 F' U B D' B' U' R2 B2 U2 R' D R B' R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B R U F'
3. B L F' L2 B2 L' U B2 U R F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' D' B R' U R' B2 R2
4. B' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D' B2 U2 F L2 D B' R2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R D
5. L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 R2 B2 L' F D R2 F' D' R' F D F' L F R U L' D R

3x3x3
1. F D' U L F' U2 B2 U B R2 D U2 B2 F2 L R B' U2 R2 D U B2 F D' U
2. B2 L2 B F D2 L R' D' L' D L F' L2 R D' B2 F D2 R' B' F U2 F D L2
3. R' U' B L U' F2 U' L2 R U2 B F2 L D2 B2 F D' B' F' L R' B F2 D2 U'
4. U R2 D2 B' U2 L' R2 U' B2 R' B2 L2 R B' R' D F' U B D2 B2 F U2 L F2
5. L U F2 L' D' U' F D2 B' F' L2 R2 U L R' B2 R2 D2 L2 R D' U2 B' F2 U'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D' L2 R U2 F' D F U' R D U' L2 B2 F2 U L B' D2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R
2. D B2 R2 F U B U' R' F2 L' R D' L' R B2 F' D R2 B2 F L R2 F' L2 B2
3. L2 U F D' U B' L B F' R' D' L' F' D' L2 R D' U F' L2 R B' F' D' F
4. D' U' B2 F' D F D' F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B R' D L D' B2 F L' B F2 D'
5. U B U2 F2 U2 F' L F2 L R2 D' L R2 D2 U L2 R D' U B D' F' U' F D

4x4x4
1. u' f F' L R' U B2 f F L2 R2 f2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 u2 U2 B2 r F2 U' L r' R f' U' r U2 R' U2 r2 R' u r2 U2 r' U' F
2. B' L r R' D u U2 F' R' B2 U' f' F r2 R u2 R2 F2 U2 r u' L r R2 B2 f F' D2 u U' F2 L R u' r D2 u2 r f' u2
3. R2 D' U' L' u' U' L2 f2 F D u' R U L2 R' D B2 U' L2 R2 D' u U' L' r' R2 F2 r R U L2 r' R F2 u F' u2 L2 r2 f2
4. L' R' f' F2 D L' u f r' F2 D' r' D2 U F2 L U2 L u' B f' F D2 U F2 D r2 F u2 f' D' r' u' L r2 R' D2 u2 L D2
5. L r2 R2 B F2 D F2 U' r' R' f2 L' F' R' B2 F2 D u r' U2 L' u f r2 U B' f2 u' L' U L R U2 L R2 B' f2 r R' B'

5x5x5
1. l2 r D U2 B' u f' r2 d' L' D2 B2 F' D' l u U F D' d u' r D2 B f F' D f2 D r' b D2 d2 u b' u L' l2 r R2 U f' d' L2 D' d' F l B r' u' r B2 b U2 B U l D d
2. b D' u U l2 f' D B u' B2 b' D2 L D' R2 F2 r2 B D' b2 f' L' l r2 f' D2 d l' U2 B2 F2 L2 B D r B2 f F2 D r b' F2 L' l D d2 U' f' D d2 u' U B2 U B' D' L2 d2 r' B
3. D d' u U r R' b2 u' L' l U2 b2 F2 l' R B' L' u2 l' d L b2 f l2 B r' f2 r2 D' d2 u U f F L l r2 f2 F2 U2 l D d2 u f' U2 r F2 L2 l' d2 l u B' l D' R' D r' f'
4. u2 l B' f2 F' r' u2 l b F' d l f d2 l D d U2 R' F2 D L l' R B2 l B2 D2 B r' D2 u' R b' U2 B' D r2 D2 l' u' U R B2 f2 D2 u' R' d' U2 L r' U' L' U R2 f L' F' U2
5. L l2 b2 D2 d' B' L' U B2 R' B d f F' L' D u2 U' F' d2 B' b' u l U f F' D' u' L' B' b F' L r' R' u f U2 b r' B2 b u r U2 F L d2 F' d2 f L r R' b2 u' b' l F

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. U R' U' R' B' U2 R B L2 F2 L' U' L' D2 B' R' F U' B' R' F R2 B R2 B'
2. L B D2 L D B2 U F D R' F' R2 B' D L2 B' R U' L' B R' D2 R' U' F'

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. B' L' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F L R2 B2 F2 R D2 B L B' L2 R F L R'
2. B2 R2 U' B F' L' R' B' D R B2 U' F L2 R' B L D2 U F' D2 U2 B' D' L2

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. L2 r' R' U B' f' U2 f2 F L2 r' f' u' F' R F' u' U2 L' r R D' U B U2 L' r R2 u B2 f' L2 u' L r R2 B2 f L' u'
2. B' R f2 L2 u' r' F U' r' F' r2 R2 F2 u2 r2 B' r2 B' u' U2 R' B f2 R2 u2 U B2 r2 R B' r D2 u' f r D F r' R2 D2

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. d B' d' l' u B f' F' R' D2 u2 b r2 U' l' d2 U r2 F2 D2 R B2 u2 B' b' f' F D2 d u' U' b2 R2 U' L' b' L2 f' F D' l2 u2 B' u F2 D' d B2 d2 R d u' L B2 r D' B' b2 D u'
2. l2 U' B F u f2 r2 U' F2 D2 B' L D2 U f' F R' B' f F2 u r' d' u2 f2 D l2 b2 u2 U' l r2 u2 r b2 L l r' R F' D2 b2 f2 F D d' u U2 L2 B' L2 u2 l' R' b' l' u' f2 r' R'

Square-1
1. 0,6 / 6,3 / -1,0 / -3,2 / 0,1 / 6,4 / 6,4 / 0,3 / -3,3 / 0,5 / 3,3 / -2,1 / 6,0 / 6,0 / -4,2 / 6,0 /
2. 0,6 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 5,0 / -5,0 / -2,3 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 2,3 / -2,1 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 3,2 / 4,2 / -2,0 /
3. 0,-3 / 0,6 / 3,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 6,1 / 5,5 / 6,1 / -3,5 / 0,1 / 0,1 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,5 / 4,2 /
4. 0,6 / -3,0 / 4,3 / -1,4 / 1,0 / 3,4 / 2,5 / 1,2 / 4,0 / -4,0 / -3,4 / 0,2 / -4,2 / 4,2 / 6,2 / 0,2
5. 0,2 / 1,4 / -1,2 / -5,1 / 5,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,5 / -5,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -1,0 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 0,2

PyraMinx
1. r b u R' B' R' L' R U L R L U L' R U' R' L B' L
2. b' u R' U' R U' B R' B U L B' L R' B' L U R' L B
3. l' u' U R' U B' U L' B' L' R U' L' U' L U' L' U B L
4. l b u' L U R' L' U' L' B' R' L' U R' L U R' U B' U'
5. u L R' B' L B R U' B' U R' B' R' B' R' U' L B' U' L

MegaMinx
1. C d2 f e2 a3 d3 c3 e3 B4 f2 b3 f3 a3 c a4 b4 E e4 a3 c E3 A4 b2 d3 e2 d c2 f4 e3 d F3 d4 f C4 F2 c4 b3 e f4 b E2 A2 c3 b2 e2 B2 e3 f C4 b4 D d2 e2 a3 e f4 D3 b e4 C4
2. E4 f D3 e3 C d a2 e2 C3 c2 a4 e3 f4 D2 F a4 b E2 f e B a2 e B3 E4 a2 f2 D2 C A2 a4 c4 f4 D4 d e a2 c2 f4 e d2 F2 E2 D c2 f4 a2 e2 C4 B2 A3 C a3 d2 e f2 D c3 f3 b
3. c2 a b4 E a4 c4 b4 D4 f4 C3 e2 a3 e B3 C2 F4 c d4 F3 c4 E F3 e4 C4 e3 a2 c4 d3 c3 e4 C3 e4 d3 e C E f3 a f a3 c b3 D3 A3 C4 b4 e4 d4 F4 d f2 e3 B3 E2 a3 e f C2 F2 A3
4. e4 f4 e2 B A2 b4 d4 F2 B4 E3 c4 a2 c2 a2 b d4 B4 a3 f e4 a3 f C2 D C a4 c f3 C4 f4 e4 f e3 d2 B4 E2 d B d2 B3 b4 a4 e4 d3 F3 b D3 b c e2 d3 B F d3 B3 c3 f e2 B4 a
5. C3 E3 a e2 C4 E b f2 b E3 b2 E c2 b f b4 a2 d2 e2 C2 E2 d2 f4 C3 F4 d2 a2 f D3 c2 F2 d4 B b c2 e4 C4 b f3 b E2 F2 c2 E f3 C3 b3 c4 f4 D2 b D2 A4 d B3 D2 a4 e4 B2 A

Relay: Scramble all 4 puzzles, take 15 seconds of inspection in total, solve all 4 puzzles, write down the time it took to solve all 4 puzzles
1. 2x2x2. L D L' U R2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F U2 R U2 R2 B2 R F D2 R' F
1. 3x3x3. L' U L R2 D' R2 F U2 L R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D L D' F' D' U' F2 U2 B
1. 4x4x4. D2 u U F U' L2 r' U B2 f' F2 r2 B f2 F' R F' D f' u B2 F r2 D' u2 B' D' U B' u' f F2 R B u r U L r' U2
1. 5x5x5. R2 f2 l2 F L2 r2 R b' d' r U l2 R' d L B' f F l' r' u' L2 U' l b r F U' B2 D2 u l' r' R d' u' B L l2 r B' L D' d2 l D u' R u' U L b' d2 f F2 d2 L' l2 r' B

Fewest Moves
1. D U' F' U' L2 U B2 F' D U' R2 B2 L' B' U2 L2 R D B2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 L2 R' F D' F2 L2 R2 D U L' R B2 F R B2 D F D U B R
L' R' F' R' D L D' L D L U L' D' L' D2 L' R' (17f*)

Magic
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

I did a short check and it doesn't seem that Master Magic got 10 votes yet. I will look into the extra events in the next couple of days


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 9, 2007)

Magic: 1.426
(1.48) 1.46 1.41 (1.36) 1.41

Two warm-up solves; could be faster with more.

2x2x2: 9.38
10.11 10.22 (10.98) 7.81 (6.72)

3x3x3: 22.68
23.97 (20.27) (26.76) 23.08 21.01

4x4x4: 1:35.48
1:34.04 (1:49.45) 1:30.03 1:42.37 (1:29.27)

Got to LL at 1:05 on the last solve, but had double parity.

5x5x5: 2:16.07
(2.31.87) (2:12.11) 2:12.66 2:14.41 2:23.05

Need to start solving this thing in better lighting; red and purple look too much alike (caused at least one mistake in every solve).

2x2x2 BLD:
DNF (1:09.xx) DNF (27.xx)

Relay: 4:35.53

10s 2x2x2, 20s 3x3x3, 1:40s 4x4x4, 2:20s 5x5x5, plus transitions and whatnot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 9, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
7.31, (6.86), 8.05, (8.96), 8.93 --> 8.10
4 were 2-corner switch LLs. Not good.

3x3x3
18.19, 18.65, (17.43), (20.22), 18.65 --> 18.50
last one I did the wrong OLL. It ended up being 4LLL!

3x3x3 OH
43.72, 42.00, (43.75), 43.30, (29.25) --> 43.04
mmm... consistency. The 29 was a PLL skip. Those can really help in OH.

4x4x4
1:19.15 P, (1:26.59 O), (1:12.41 P), 1:14.15 O, 1:24.08 O --> 1:19.13
ahh... parities. Still a great avg.

5x5x5
(2:01.80), 2:01.81, 2:14.55, (DNF), 2:29.43 --> 2:15.26
damn... first two should've been sub-2. DNF was a wrong J. The last one I just froze for 8-10 seconds. O well, still a good avg.

Square-1
1:14.22, (1:55.59), 1:10.44, (56.52), 1:05.96 --> 1:10.21
this is why we need avgs of 5 in official comps. That 1:55 would've killed me.

Pyraminx
14.61, (9.65), 15.91, (16.83), 12.94 --> 14.49

Meagminx
3:16.59, 2:53.91, 3:25.40, (3:40.93), (2:51.55) --> 2:11.97
the 3:25 was weird. I ended up with one corner rotated so I had to pop it out and twist it. I would love to find out my times on a meffert's megaminx.

Relay
4:17.47
Not too great 5x5 or 4x4. I think they were 1:30s / 2:20s. Eh. w/e

Magic
2.27, (2.08), 2.44, (3.66), 2.84 --> 2.52
Doing a magic when it's missing 4 strings is hard. My new strings should be in later this week and I may update these times.

---BLD---

2x2x2:
1. 29.91
2. 33.43

3x3x3:
1. 2:24.91
2. 2:09.56

SWEET. I've offically learned M2 and I think after pleasantville I'm gonna learn TuRBo corners. Then, maybe edges. Erik, again it looks great, just a little confusing at the moment.


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 9, 2007)

Daniel Beyer

4x4 Avg: 1:51.23
(1:34.81), 1:50.61, (1:59.50), 1:47.89, 1:55.18

4x4 BLD
S1. 13:37 ... or less


----------



## Erik (Oct 9, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: (6.64), 4.67, (3.89), 4.97, 4.75=>4.80 got the worst last case 3 times!
3x3: 14.17, (15.77), (12.61), 13.98, 13.23=>13.79
OH: (19.06), (28.88), 25.55, 23.91, 26.67=>25.38 Why do I do always bad on OH in competition?
4x4: (59.08 (O)), (52.75), 58.64 (OP), 55.47(O), 53.30(O)=> 55.80
5x5: 1:43.83, (2:05.66), (1:42.42), 1:46.89, 1:44.36=>1:45.03
Sq-1: (56.66), 48.49, 43.64, 46.47, (41.80)=>46.20 
--BLD--
2x2a: 22.03 GOOD 
2x2b: 37.00 (DNF) dunno what happened


----------



## Worms (Oct 9, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. (6,49) OLL SKIP
2. 9,67
3. 6,55
4. 7,71
5. (10,61)
Average-5: 7,976''

3x3
1. (15,98) OLL SKIP
2. 22,42
3. 22,11
4. (24,50)
5. 23,95
Average-5: 22,826''


----------



## Jack (Oct 9, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.92
7.43, 5.91, (5.58), (8.80), 7.43

3x3x3: 16.81
17.18, (19.08), (15.65), 15.71, 16.90

Awesome, my first sub 17 average! The two 15 second solves brought it down, although 15.65 was an OLL skip.

3x3x3 OH: 26.96
(26.38), (35.15), 26.46, 27.71, 26.71

Wow! Very consistent (except for the second solve), and really good! I also continued this average with another 7 solves and got my first sub 30 average (28.51)!

4x4x4: 1:19.76
(1:15.72 P), 1:18.31, 1:21.16 OP, 1:19.81 O, (1:27.80 OP)

Sub 1:20, and slightly above the average amount of parities. The third solve was actually the best (turned into 3x3 in 37 seconds) but had double parity.

5x5x5: 2:49.57
2:44.77, (3:10.13), 2:46.22, (2:33.25), 2:57.72

Megaminx: 2:43.28
(2:58.71), 2:38.52, (2:22.22), 2:43.97, 2:47.34

Relay: 4:56.63

Every time I have ever tried relay (about 5 times) I have had both parities on 4x4... 

FMC: 28 moves
1x2x3: R D2 L2 U'
Pseudo F2L - one slot: z2 R' U R' L F R L'
Pseudo F2L: y U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: L' U2 L U L' U L U2
Undo pseudo: B2

Third time in a row sub 30! (Did a 28 move solution for Dan Harris' FMC). I think I found a pseudo F2L as good as 12 moves, but I can't find it anymore. I was experimenting with making 1x2x3s and 2x2x3s on the right side while preserving the 2x2x1 block on the left, and in this solution I just put an edge in between them, finished the last CE pair and had a sune and PLL skip.

BLD

2x2x2: 37.75
2x2x2: DNF

3x3x3: 4:31.84
3x3x3: DNF (4:55.27)


----------



## Karthik (Oct 10, 2007)

*Karthik Puthraya*

*3x3x3 Speed solve:*
26.36, (25.28), 26.81, 27.62, (27.91)
Average: 26.80

*3x3x3 BLD*
a.DNF.Did a wrong setup. 

b.5 mins 20 secs.Memo was pretty fast for me.


----------



## roy14692 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Times*

3x3x3
Name: Alfonsin
Average: 34.84
Times: 28.96, (28.28), 37.82, 37.73, (41.86)

3x3x3 one handed
Name:Alfonsin
Average:1.38.47
Times1.21.04), (1.49.99), 1.41.59, 1.45.33, 1.28.48


----------



## mrCage (Oct 11, 2007)

Fewest Moves

F' L2 R B' U L' B R' B R' L U R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L' B L2 B' L2 (23 htm)

Breakdown:

F' L2 R B' U L' - 2x2x3
B R' B R' - insert another c/e pair while making another
L U R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L' B L2 B' L2 - finishing moves

Took a while to figure this out. 

First attempt at finishing off was like so: U R' U' R B + L' D' L U' L' D L U + L' D L D' B' D' B D (31, better if i insert second part)

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

Great, now I will have to find a 22 move solution within 60 minutes to win this week 

Congratulations Per, you just broke this forums FMC record (seems to happen every week though. 31, 29, 27, 23...) I wonder what will happen next week.


----------



## Jack (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I guess our days of winning FMC are over, Arnaud.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 11, 2007)

*hendrik wache*

*3x3*
avg 39.03
(27.53) - (50.20) - 43.28 - 31.78 - 42.02 
hehe, new single pb and new avg pb :] i like your scrambles


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

You guessed wrong. I am not giving up! When you got 27 I wanted to beat that, now I just want to beat 23.


----------



## mrCage (Oct 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Great, now I will have to find a 22 move solution within 60 minutes to win this week
> 
> Congratulations Per, you just broke this forums FMC record (seems to happen every week though. 31, 29, 27, 23...) I wonder what will happen next week.



Hi 

I doubt i will have time every week to participate, and this scramble with all respect was easy. It's so motivating to have a great start 

Best wishes,

Per


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2007)

This was the first time we had a 17 move optimal scramble and you got the new record, however

Last week was the first time we had a 19 move optimal scramble and we also had a new record that week.

I don't think the length of the optimal scramble has much to do with lucky scrambles


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 12, 2007)

Jason Baum

2x2x2
(9.38) 8.88 5.83 7.52 (5.48) = 7.41

3x3x3
12.89 12.90 (15.80) (11.43) 12.09 = 12.63

3x3x3 OH
(23.35) 25.40 28.31 28.45 (28.56) = 27.39

4x4x4
1:22.75 (1:26.31) 1:21.52 (1:17.66) 1:21.16 = 1:21.81


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm updating my magic times... I just got my strings from cubesmith today.

Magic
(1.31), (1.59), 1.34, 1.38, 1.33 --> 1.35

Looks like having a full magic helped. I still can't believe that avg.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: (11.76), (15.03), 13.64, 11.84, 12.23 = 12.57
3x3x3: 37.04, 33.34, 36.12, (31.81), (41.56) = 35.50
3x3x3 OH: (52.59), 1:12.92, 1:19.18, (1:34.95), 1:08.58 = 1:13.56
4x4x4: (2:20.82 P), 2:32.57 O, 2:30.37 OP, 2:23.20 O, (2:30.92 OP) = 2:28.71
5x5x5: 3:48.78, (3:36.31), 3:44.35, (3:52.14), 3:52.10 = 3:48.41
Pretty bad this week, I'm afraid. I still get killed on bad parity on the 4x4x4.

2x2x2 BLD: DNF (56.97), 59.47 = 59.47
3x3x3 BLD: 3:34.12, 3:16.77 = 3:16.77
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (31:48.45), DNF (26:56.00) = DNF
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (46:00.24), DNF (48:39.67) = DNF
The little cubes were good this week; the big cubes were bad again. Missed all 4 two weeks in a row! At least I had some others in between (in Ryan Heise's competition) that succeeded. Memo times - 4x4x4: 17:40, 14:00; 5x5x5: 23:30, 20:15. The first 4x4x4 was actually solved at one point, but I thought I still needed to swap 2 edges, so I wound up with those 2 edges swapped. I was trying to go slow and make sure I got the last 5x5x5 right, but wound up cycling 3 wing edges the wrong direction - that was all I missed.

PyraMinx: 42.03, 45.51, 40.23, (55.92), (28.31) = 42.59
MegaMinx: (9:24.88), 8:11.64, (6:36.87), 7:51.44, 7:25.97 = 7:49.68
I need a new PyraMinx.  I think I figured out how to make this one work better at the end - by always solving the orange face, I can go a bit faster without having it explode in my hands. That's how I got the 28 second time. I think I got really lucky on the MegaMinx on the 6:36.87 time - I don't think I can normally go that fast yet. Starting to improve, though.

Relay: 7:16.26 (2x2x2: ~15, 3x3x3: ~45, 4x4x4: ~2:25, 5x5x5: ~3:50)
The 4x4x4 seems to be the most critical one for me here. I got 6:20 as a warmup time before this one, so I hope to do better in the future.

Fewest moves: 47 moves
2x2x2: D R F'
2x2x3: D' L R F' R2 F
3rd pair: x2 U R' F2 U2 F' R U2 R'
4th pair: U L' U2 L U' L' U L
OLL: y' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: F R U' R' F D R' B' R' B R2 D' F2
The 2x2x3 wasn't so terrible; it's just the rest of it that was not so good.

-----

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: (3:16.44), 1:14.73, (40.80), 54.36, 48.81 = 59.30
3x3x3: 2:30.25, (1:47.49), 2:37.92, 2:14.05, (4:08.06) = 2:27.41
Marie was concentrating better this week.

-----

Rebecca Hughey:
3x3x3: (5:34.35), 2:58.42, 4:57.85, 3:38.11, (2:47.43) = 3:51.46


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2007)

2x2 BLD
1) 47.31
2) 36.75

3x3 BLD
1) DNF
2) DNF

4x4 BLD
1) DNF
2) DNF

probably no 5x5 BLD for bit because I'm breaking in a new 5x5 cube, and right now it is very very very very very stiff, and no fun to BLD. My consistency is AWEsome.. :-(


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaah, this was an easy scramble, my 1 hour solve:
(do pre-scramble moves B' L R to see what's happening
F2L: F' L2 F R F' U B' U R U L2 B (12)
LL : U B' R2 B R2 B U2 B' U R' (10)
correction moves (same as pre-scramble moves!) B' R L (3)
total 25 moves!

Did Per do his 23-move solve within the hour? 

see ya guys


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 14, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 25.06
Times: 24.22, (POP), 25.22, (22.83), 25.73

I never had a pop in a competition before, do they count as the highest time?


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> 3x3x3
> Average: 25.06
> Times: 24.22, (POP), 25.22, (22.83), 25.73
> 
> I never had a pop in a competition before, do they count as the highest time?



There's no pop in a competition. Either you don't solve the cube and get a DNF, which is obviously the highest time or you fix your puzzle and solve it (always do this, expect it would take ages to fix it!).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 14, 2007)

So I'm trying this because I don't want to do my homework.

Name: Patricia Li

3x3
Average: 17.17
Times: (16.16), 16.80, 16.69, (20.73), 18.02

3x3 OH
Average: 37.65
Times: 36.11, (33.53), (49.86), 36.09, 40.75

3x3 Blindfolded
1. DNF
2. DNF
Why did I even bother trying... clearly I'm too dumb for this


----------



## hdskull (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

*3x3x3:* (19.14), 19.97, 21.00, (21.72), 21.08 => 20.66
Didn’t cube for a few days…
*3x3x3 OH:* 27.81, (26.39), 35.22, 28.56, (36.05) => 30.53
28 was PLL skip, damn…. These were some nice scrambles  haha.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:58.55, 4:25.53 => 4:25.53

too lazy to 2x2x2 again, i'll do it later if time allows.


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2007)

*2x2:* 9.58 (10.05) 9.84 (6.22) 6.66 *Average:* 8.69
Comme Ci, Comme Ca.

*3x3:* (21.21) 20.13 (16.34) 18.97 18.83 *Average:* 19.31
Meh. I need to improve!

*2x2 BLD:* 26.52 29.47 *Best:* 26.52
The first was eeeassy! For the second I used a different buffer than usual, because it was easier!


----------



## mrCage (Oct 14, 2007)

guusrs said:


> Yaaaaaah, this was an easy scramble, my 1 hour solve:
> (do pre-scramble moves B' L R to see what's happening
> F2L: F' L2 F R F' U B' U R U L2 B (12)
> LL : U B' R2 B R2 B U2 B' U R' (10)
> ...



Hmmm .. i guess not. The start was very fast and so also the first attempt at finishing. I struggled quite a while to finish it off nicely.

-Per

PS! I have a good start to the WC scramble: L D2 R D' L' B F' L R B' F L2 R2 B L2 R B2 U2 L' R' B D2 B L R. I start with R B' L' B2 F' R F2 L2, making good blocks and creating 2 useful c/e pairs. But i cannot see how to proceed efficiently with it. Any ideas anyone ??

-Per


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2007)

*2x2x2:*
14.58 (31.39) 11.98 14.95 (10.54) *Average:* 13.84

*3x3x3:*
22.89 22.44 (21.30) 24.10 (24.99) *Average:* 23.14

*3x3x3 OH*
1:27.50 1:17.96 1:24.44 (1:29.45) (1:10.11) *Average:* 1:23.30

*2x2x2 BLD:*
1:03.66 1:35.41 *best:* 1:03.66
rofl. it's not possible to make more memo mistakes in one small 2x2x2 bld solve than i did...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2007)

5x5x5 BLD
1) 15:12.75
2) 17:54.89

memo in 7:35 for the first solve and 9:45 for the second solve. Done on my stiff cube, I'd rather break it in through BLD cubing than just not BLD cube at all on 5x5.


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 14, 2007)

*3x3*: 23.96

23.89 (27.05) 25.23 (20.88) 22.77

Eugh, I just had a really good average in warm-up, and then lost it.

*3x3OH* 1:03.29

1:01.12 1:07.27 1:01.48 (1:13.30) (58.59)


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 14, 2007)

3x3x3:
Average: 45.80
Times (47.10), 44.34, 46.12, 46.95, (37.07)

A little slow for me, but the 37 is a new best.

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 106.78
Times: 109.51, (DNF), 106.03, 104.79, (96.20)

The 96 was slow but skipped PLL, DNF I did the wrong OLL alg 3 times.

3x3x3 BLD:
Best: 11:51.09
Times 11:51.09, DNF (13:47)


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 14, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 7.71
Times: 8.52 9.03 5.57 (10.00) (4.87)
That last one was lucky.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 18.64
Times: (21.09) (17.18) 18.96 19.79 17.18	

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:34.75
Times: 1:41.14	1:34.38	(1:27.28) (1:41.23) 1:28.74

*5x5x5*
Avg: 3:15.41
Times: (3:52.37) 3:19.44 3:07.08 (3:06.61) 3:19.71
Getting faster... Sub 2 in reach

*2x2x2 BLD*
(1st: 40.69)
2nd: 30.51

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:35.34
(2nd: DNF) - 2 Edges Flipped... stupid mistake
Done while racing Tim and Joey. That first race was crazy since we all got sub 2s... But mine won it 

*Relay*
5:23.21
My 5x5ing kills me. But the 4x4 also went horribly.


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2007)

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1.) 1:46.33
2.) 1:45.96 DNF (forgot that i had parity...)
Best: 1:46.33


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 14, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> 3x3x3
> Average: 25.06
> Times: 24.22, (DNF), 25.22, (22.83), 25.73



Forgot to do FMC:

X-Cross: D' R2 F' R' L' U' F L2
2nd slot: x2 U F' U2 F U F' U' F
3rd slot: y R U2 R' U' R U R'
4th slot: U B' U' B
OLL: y2 R' U' R y' x' R U' R' F R U R'
PLL: x y R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U R U

Total moves: 51


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2007)

*3x3 BLD:* 1:57.16 2:14.13 *Best:* 1:57.16
I was quite tired at this point, so I'm happy with a sub-2. While racing Kai and Tim.


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jefferson James
2x2x2
Average= 12.61
12.94, 12.52, (8.02), 12.36, (13.42)
Need to buy new stickers but still a normal average for me.

3x3x3
Average= 31.69
31.50, (38.84), (29.55), 30.69, 32.86 
I can't believe it, 31.50 was a solve that went bad and ended with a PLL skip. That makes 7 PLL skips in the past 24 hours.

4x4x4
Average= 3:00.47
3:07.62, 2:58.19, 2:55.61, (3:16.36), (2:30.86)
Focusing on 3x3 still.

5x5x5
Average= 6:49.20
(7:59.61), 7:11.94, 6:50.09 (6:00.34), 6:25.58
The day I get 3 minutes on this cube I will be happy.

Relay= 10:55.95
Looking at my averages you can see why its so high.


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 15, 2007)

Daniel De Vera

3x3x3:
Average: 28.61
Times: 28.69, (32.81), (23.44), 29.92, 27.22

3x3x3 BLD:
Times: DNF, DNF

blindfolded is hard stuff. i got my first one yesterday, still waiting on that second one though.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

2x2x2: (14.38) 10.28 8.93 9.21 (8.46) = 9.47
3x3x3: 23.25 (31.66) (21.56) 30.36 27.27 = 26.96
3x3x3_oh: 44.25 40.11 (54.02) 49.96 (30.55) = 44.77
4x4x4: 1:44.25(O) 1:33.02(P) (1:47.58)(P) 1:30.28(P) (1:27.97) = 1:35.85
5x5x5: 2:44.33 2:43.80 (2:59.40) 2:49.71 (2:32.34) = 2:45.95
2x2x2_bf: 1:42.13, DNF = 1:42.13
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
square-1: (1:51.65)(P) 1:17.65 (1:06.18) 1:34.21(P) 1:23.33 = 1:25.06
pyraminx: 17.77 (20.03) 17.96 18.34 (9.56) = 18.02
megaminx: 4:26.55 4:17.69 (4:03.47) 4:24.00 (4:50.28) = 4:22.75
relay: 5:51.34
magic: 1.81 (1.84) 1.68 1.58 (1.53) = 1.69
Fewest Moves: 29 = R' F2 R B R' F2 R B' R D L' F' D' F D L F' D F L U' B D' B' U L U' R2 L' (inverse scramble)

The inverse scramble had an incredibly lucky beginning (4 move double x-cross (pseudo)).
I have found a lot of good continuations that manipulate the last layer into an edge 3-cycle while doing the F2L.
But I kept ending up with 33 moves because the edge 3-cycle never gave me skips, not even with insertions 

Do the inverse scramble with premove R'
(R' R) L D2 L D L U' L' D' L' D L' D' R F R L

First solution: 6 moves for the beginning, 17 moves for the rest of F2L with a lot of last layer manipulation
33 moves solution: R B2 D' L R' B2 R L' D' B2 F' D' F D2 L D2 L' U2 L D' L' D2 U2 F' D F D2 L D2 L U' R2 L'
Double X-Cross + Seperate F2L pair (6): L R2 U L' D2 L'
Connect F2L pair (4): D2 F' D' F
Finish 3rd F2L pair (6): U2 D2 L D L' U2
Insert 4th pair + OLL + Corner PLL (7): L D2 L' D2 F' D F
Edge-3-cycle (9): B2 D L R' B2 R L' D B2 
Undo premove (1): R'

Second solution: 4 moves for the beginning, 15 moves for the rest of F2L with some last layer manipulation
33 moves solution: R F' D' R2 D' B F' R2 F B' D' R D R D2 F D2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' F D2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U' R2 L' 
Double X-Cross (4): L R2 U L2
Finish 3rd F2L pair (9): U2 L D2 L' D2 F' D F U2
Insert 4th pair (6): F' D2 F D2 F' D2
Start of OLL (2): R' D'
Edge-3-cycle insertion (9): R' D B F' R2 F B' D R2
End of OLL (2): D F
Undo premove (1): R'

Third solution: 4 moves for the beginning, 15 moves for the rest of F2L with some last layer manipulation
33 moves solution: R F' D' R' D R F2 L F2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' F D2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U' R2 L' 
Double X-Cross (4): L R2 U L2
Finish 3rd F2L pair (9): U2 L D2 L' D2 F' D F U2
Insert 4th pair (6): F' D2 F D2 F' D2
Edge-3-cycle insertion (8): U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 (I learned this one from Guus. You can also perform it as B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 or R' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 but none of them give any cancellations)
OLL (5): R' D' R D F
Undo premove (1): R'

Pre-Final solution: 4 moves for the beginning, 9 moves for the rest of F2L
29 moves solution: R D L' F' D R2 D L D' R2 D L' D F D L F' D F L U' B D' B' U L U' R2 L'
Double X-Cross (4): L R2 U L'
3rd pair (6): U' B D B' U L'
4th pair (3): F' D' F
Start of OLL (3): L' D' F'
Corner 3-cycle insertion (8): D' L D' R2 D L' D' R2
End of OLL (4): D' F L D'
Undo premove (1): R'
Final solution: 4 moves for the beginning, 9 moves for the rest of F2L

29 moves solution: R' F2 R B R' F2 R B' R D L' F' D' F D L F' D F L U' B D' B' U L U' R2 L'
Double X-Cross (4): L R2 U L'
3rd pair (6): U' B D B' U L'
4th pair (3): F' D' F
OLL (7): L' D' F' D F L D' 
PLL (8): R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2
Undo premove (1): R


----------



## mrCage (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi 

Arnaud, after setting up reverse scramble and doing the 4 first moves L R2 U L2 you could have carried on like so: R.F D F' D' R' and then D' F' D2:F R' leaving 5 unsolved corners in 15 turns. The insertions are done like so: R' B' R F' R' B R F at the dot and then finally D' L' D R' D' L D R at the colon for 27 turns total. Then reverse the resulting sequence giving R F' R' D' L' D R D' L D' F D R D F D' F2 R' B' R F R' B L2 U' R2 L' ;-) Not glorious insertions but still resulting in 27 turns 

-Per


----------

